# Does a chicken allergy mean chicken EGGS are off limits too?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Most likely...unless you feed raw eggs.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

According to this site, it's possible but not always:
Allergy Treatments and Symptoms



> A chicken allergy is an adverse immune response by the body towards chicken meat. This type of allergy is not uncommon but severe reactions are rare. *At times*, allergy of this kind is accompanied by an allergy to chicken eggs, feathers and other poultry products. Sometimes, a person can be allergic to chicken meat or chicken eggs alone. Others *may experience* reactions to eggs and meat as well as the feathers, which is called the “Bird-Egg Syndrome”.


One of my sister's poodles has an issue with chicken (he can't tolerate the actual protein). He can tolerate eggs though.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas doesn't do chicken at all.. we get fountain poo if we try. He can do eggs though.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My mini can't do chicken, but he can do eggs (cooked). I don't know why.


----------

